# plant trimmers



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

What do you trim/cut your plants with?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I use a small pair of stainless steel scissors that I picked up somewhere in the past


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, so I assume regular scissors are ok. I just didn't know if there was something that you couldn't use.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought the planting kit off of aquariumplants.com. There are short and long handle scissors in the kit.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I bought the planting kit off of aquariumplants.com. There are short and long handle scissors in the kit.


I just checked this out. Holy crap, they give you tons of stuff.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I could bring myself to spend $40 on a set of plastic handled scissors and tweezers... I'd just assume go to the nearest Wallgreens or CVS and pick up some stainless tweezers and scissors for less than $10 on the health care isle


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I use a knife against my thumb because it gives a nice clean cut. Just make sure what you use cuts nicely rather than smooshing it and I think your fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use scissors as well.I would love to buy a set,yet y husband wont let me.


----------

